# Homebase 10% day



## sandrat (25 Jan 2009)

Do they do them often? We have something expensive we want to buy there but don't want to buy it and then see they have a 10% day the following week. Anyone heard of one coming up?


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Jan 2009)

One of the assistants told me a year or two ago that they are inclined to hold them on Friday of bank holiday week-end.

Have you checked if they have discount days for old age pensioners like some of the other diy shops?  Grab a pensioner somewhere 

They are also associated with Argos so you might well find the same item in the catalogue slightly cheaper perhaps.


----------



## Chocks away (25 Jan 2009)

Every Thursday used to be 10% off for the over 65s. Why not ring?


----------



## j26 (25 Jan 2009)

If you sign up for one of their loyalty cards they will send you info on when the next 10% day is - plus you get to build up points which they send out as vouchers, so you save a bit more.

I've been doing some work on the house over the last while (insulation, floor in living room and God knows how many other jobs) and saved quite a bit with it.


----------



## gipimann (6 Feb 2009)

Just to update this thread, the next Homebase 10% days are Fri 13th & Sat 14th Feb.  I got the bumpf in the post yesterday.


----------



## RMCF (7 Feb 2009)

Shame as you just missed a 20% off day last weekend

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=103416


----------



## gipimann (7 Feb 2009)

Thanks RMCF, I didn't miss it


----------

